# OK, how about the Nordic 40 ??



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

The responces to the previous post have been wonderful. The tendency of our consumer world to turn a slick sailing boat into a stinkpot are overwhelming. One has to remember just why we want to take off -- not, I think, to hang out at the mall or local hardware store.

Another boat I find interesting is the Perry designed Nordic 40. With about 18,000 disp. and very sweet lines, it has an appeal to me. Although it appears to be Taiwan built, the deck is balsa cored, with no teak overlay, scantlings seem to be sound and one would hope that by the mid 80''s, Bob Perry would have monitored the construction fairly rigorously. Concerns to me would be quality of wiring, construction and attachment of the tanks, in-board chain plate configuration and so on. I have to assume it sails very well. I would appreciate greatly any feedback.

BTW, I owned a Perry designed Taiwan built 36 footer in the early to mid 80''s. It was a great sailing vessel and easily handled in a blow, although too much teak on deck for reasonable maintenance. 

Also, still very interested in the J-40, thanks to all of you on this site.


----------



## jack_patricia (May 20, 2001)

D:

Your query suggests to me that you may be the perfect kind of candidate to subscribe to Perry''s consulting services. Last I read about it, this required a one-time fee or $500 and, in turn, allowed to communicate directly with him on any number of boat choices, build quality on the ones with which he was familiar, get A''s to your Q''s on his own designs, etc. Sounded like a pretty good deal to me, especially when considering how little a % that is relative to the purchase & outfitting cost you''re considering.

If you follow thru on that suggestion, I''d sure encourage you to give us feedback on how it went.

Jack


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

See now the Nordic 40 is also attractive to me and presents an interesting point of comparison with the J-40. Though the same length overall, the N-40 is slightly heavier (18,000 vs. 17,300 depending upon who you ask), and has a shorter LWL (32.5 vs. 34.0). Standard draft and maximum beam are within 2-3 inches of matching, but the J is slightly narrower and deeper.

Though both boats have sufficient sail area / displacement ratios that are large relative to traditional cruisers, the difference significantly favors the J-boat (18.3 vs. 17.6) and it achieves that sail area in a much different manner. The fore-triangle is comparatively huge on the Nordic and the boom of the J-40 is about the longest I’ve seen on any 40’ sailboat!

I have long been puzzled why these relatively subtle differences seem to vastly benefit the sailing speed of the J-40, but I suppose they are compounded to that end. Of course the important mainsail controls are placed more beneficially in the J-Boat. 

On the other hand, the Nordic 40 only rates 12 seconds / mile slower (depending upon who you ask). It has that protected keel hung rudder and bigger tanks. With variations, they typically have huge galleys and lots of storage cabinets. Given their greater displacement they can carry more gear without deleterious side effects (as has been discussed on other threads). The only structural defect I’ve heard rumored is a weakness in the mast step area (but would like to hear confirmation of that from other owners).

Once again and as always, it comes down to preferences, doesn’t it? Carrying capacity, racing ability, ease of handling… Think about it, but not too long. -Phil


----------



## jparker11 (Jul 8, 2000)

ddimaui,

Nordics were built in the USA by the same family that built the earliest Valiants and Uniflite PB''s. They never met at drum of resin they didn''t like (except for the experiment with fire retardant additives in the mid-70''s).

In the late ''80''s, they would commission Nordics in a slip adjacent to mine. Every morning the riggers would have to wash the drool and fingerprints of my previous nights inspection activities.

Very robust construction, and, to this day, the initial owners group has taken exceptional care of these boats. Have never found a project Nordic and the resale prices attest to this fact.

Good initial build quality and good design...well worth a look.


----------

